# Streaming from R.Pro to ipad to TV?



## mykee50 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello, I can stream to my ipad just fine in home. The quality really suchs OOH though, just 2 bars. Question 1, Is there a way to improve the OOH quality?

Question 2, when I try to play the stream through my ipad to my TV via the Apple Lightning HDMI adapter I get a "mirroring not allowed" type of message. Am I doing something wrong?

Thanks, Mike (62 in Seattle)


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

mykee50 said:


> Hello, I can stream to my ipad just fine in home. The quality really suchs OOH though, just 2 bars. Question 1, Is there a way to improve the OOH quality?
> 
> Question 2, when I try to play the stream through my ipad to my TV via the Apple Lightning HDMI adapter I get a "mirroring not allowed" type of message. Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Thanks, Mike (62 in Seattle)


Question 1) TiVo is working on improvements to OOH streaming, really nothing you can do at this time.

Question 2) You are not doing anything wrong this is by design. Some folks have implemented same jailbreak tools to make this work, but that is the only way. TiVo / Content owners do not want you driving a big screen with an IOS device.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

To improve OOH quality simply download instead of stream. You will have to wait a few minutes for buffer to build up before you start watching but quality will be much better than streaming.


----------



## mykee50 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info!! Is there a thread on doing this jailbreak thing? Thanks again, Mike


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

Here you go. You're welcome.

http://bit.ly/1eOc8tm


----------



## heg (Jan 12, 2004)

Question 2, when I try to play the stream through my ipad to my TV via the Apple Lightning HDMI adapter I get a "mirroring not allowed" type of message. Am I doing something wrong?

Mike, I just bought an iPad Mini, intending to stream some video content from the web (thru the iPad) to the big screen TV, using the iPad's AirDrop function. From what I have learned that will require an Apple TV between the iPad and the television. Check this URL:
http://support.apple.com/kb/ht5209
to see the procedure to enable AirPlay mirroring on IOS7 devices. The IOS device and the AppleTV will need to be on the same wifi network.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

You're not doing anything wrong. HDMI out is disabled by the Tivo App. You can not connect an iPhone or iPad to a TV and try to use the Tivo app to stream to the TV.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you jail break you can disable that limitation.


----------

